

Printing a chain of random numbers in TeX, with time dependent seed - idle
http://tex.stackexchange.com/q/41849/213

======
waitwhatwhoa
Our approach is to have the makefile run a script of your choice that creates
a file that is then \input into the main tex document. We do it to include
database query results rather than random numbers, however.

